# Kayak setup - Rod holder mounting.



## CoolDude

I was wondering...how many rod holder mounts do you have on your kayak? That would be excluding the built in mounts behind the seat area (Mine has them, does yours?)?

My rod holders, not Scotty (couldn't find them cheap...like the ones I got though), came with 3 mounts each (side, verticle, flush). I have 2 rod holders. They rotate, tilt and lock into place...they do everything. 

My flush mount (mount) requires that a hole is drilled into the kayak (maybe 3/4") so I'm not sure if I'm going to use it. I was thinking to mount them in front of the "built in" mounts...basically, right by my hip on either side. I guess I could use the location for trolling?...or maybe even holding a 2nd rod while I cast lures using a the 1st rod?

The verticle mounts (rectangle standing on short side with mount chamber running vertically) are too long and have no place to be mounted in my kayak (Prowler 13), but the side mounts (rectangle on long side with mount chamber running vertically) basically do the same thing...just the orientation of the mount itself is different. I'm thinking to mount them on interior sides of the kayak close to where my feet would rest....actually midway between my feet and knees so that I could easily reach the rods.

So, my rod holders can be moved between the various mounts depending on where I'd like to mount the rod and the type of fishing you're doing.

My issue is that I've been watching videos and it seems, for the most part, that folks are holding on to their fishing rod...or either they have a short kayak and 1 rod holder mounted in the front-center of the kayak. That center-front mount doesn't work for me because I would actually have to get up out of my seat and crawl towards the front of the kayak to get the rod if I got a hit...that's not cool.

1) How many rod holders do you have?

2) How many mounts do you have for your rod holders?

3) Where are the mounts (located) that you (place your rod holders in) use the most?

4) Do you fish with 1 or 2 rods at a time?

5) What type of screw did you use to mount your mount...was it self tapping or did you manage to reach inside your kayak to use a nut, bolt and washer?

6) Did you use a sealant to help secure your mount to your kayak?

7) Have you drilled any large holes (bigger than 3/4") in your kayak surface? My issue with this is that when my rod holder isn't in this mount...I basically have an open hole in the top of my kayak (which is why I'm considering not using the flush mounts).

Thank you!!!:fishing::fishing::fishing:


----------



## JamesRiverVa

If you do a Google image search for fishing kayak setup you will find all the examples you could ever want. You can do the same on youtube and get some good video also.

That said, I have the two flush mounts behind me where the factory mounts usually are (my Tarpon wasn't an angler model so I installed the flush mounts myself). Then I have two adjustable rod holders mounted on the Wilderness System slide trax system, one on my front left and one on my front right, both within leaning/reaching distance. I also have a couple of rod holders mounted on my kayak crate behind my seat. I can stick an extra rod or two in those, or the handle of a landing net, etc.

I use a sealant any time I drill a hole of any size in my kayak whether it's for a screw hole or a flush mount rod holder. Not to help secure the hardware, but to keep water from infiltrating the hull. 

I usually just fish one rod at a time but sometimes I will drift with one rod trailing and in the rearward flush mount angled rod holder, while I cast and retrieve with another rod.


----------



## Ronaulmtd

Depends on the type of fishing you do- I troll a lot, so I have two forward mounted rod holders- I use a universal (read expensive) RAM mounted holder on my right side and it allows me to position a rod in any number of positions- It also allows for maximum spread holding the rod at a 90 degree horizontal angle straight out from the kayak- be aware that when a big fish hits (like my keeper redfish yesterday) the RAM mount will be yanked back, so pay attention to that rod! On my left side I use a flush mount Scotty- and use extenders and different rod holders for the different types of fishing- very versatile mounting system, but not cheap- you can easily spend well over a hundred dollars for these two setups- and do all the work on installing yourself-


----------



## JAM

JamesRiverVa said:


> If you do a Google image search for fishing kayak setup you will find all the examples you could ever want. You can do the same on youtube and get some good video also.
> 
> That said, I have the two flush mounts behind me where the factory mounts usually are (my Tarpon wasn't an angler model so I installed the flush mounts myself). Then I have two adjustable rod holders mounted on the Wilderness System slide trax system, one on my front left and one on my front right, both within leaning/reaching distance. I also have a couple of rod holders mounted on my kayak crate behind my seat. I can stick an extra rod or two in those, or the handle of a landing net, etc.
> 
> I use a sealant any time I drill a hole of any size in my kayak whether it's for a screw hole or a flush mount rod holder. Not to help secure the hardware, but to keep water from infiltrating the hull.
> 
> I usually just fish one rod at a time but sometimes I will drift with one rod trailing and in the rearward flush mount angled rod holder, while I cast and retrieve with another rod.


I find that Less is More Sometimes, very rarely do I go out with more then 2 Rods, now Mind you I'm Hittin the same spots for the same Stuff.. Trout, Pups and Flounder, on the Artificial.. So its a One Rod Fits all type of Deal. Having all them rods all around you will mess with your casting of the rod you are fishing.. So I just like 2 with me... With the Cobia around down here as of late, I have been bringing a Trout rod and My Cobia Rod.. Sometimes Less is More.. JMHO

JAM


----------



## CoolDude

I've been watching youtube videos too much and just needed some "real world" knowledge. Youtube is an overloader ...it becomes easy to have your kayak lookin' like a "Fast and Furious" reject  I definitely don't plan on fishing more than 1 rod, but I will probably carry a total of 3 with me...in case 1 dies while I'm out. My rod holders lock the rod in and I have some clips along with parachute chord, that I plan on making leashes out of. I guess I could find a small scupper plug for the flush mounts?

The rod holders that I have "lock" into the rod mount. The mount and the shaft of the rod holder have "points" like a socket that allow you to adjust the horizontal angle of the rod to the boat (360*). The rod holder's shaft has a "key" on it that slides through a matching slot and once turned, it locks into the mount. To adjust the rod holder you have to lift the key above the slot and turn it...the drop it back through the slot after adjusting the angle. 

The verticle position of the mount is controlled by matching "gears" on the shaft and on the holder...via an adjusting bolt that runs through them. Loosen the bolt, adjust the angle, then lock it down and the rod can't move.

I would use My Abu Garcia 6500 mag for most fishing...my the Mitchell 300 for casting light lures and I have a new baitrunner reel for catching big boys on the yak. It's a Diawa Regal "PLUS" 5000 (39 ipt/22-33lbs drag). Nice reel, discontinued model...for cheap!!! 

As far as being crowded. I don't think it would be a problem casting or retrieving, but I could see major mishaps with landing fish. I've experienced a few broken reels during fishing trips and I've seen yakkers break rods while landing fish. I think I would feel better having a spare than to have to row all the way back to my car.

I guess I was concerned about positioning because rod holder location might make it hard to fling my feet over the side...or maybe even make tough to row and troll at the same time? These are things I can't really figure out before I fish the yak and they're things I can't change if I fish the yak and don't like where I put them.


----------



## MetroMan

I have quite a few options for rod holders on my yak. 

I have two on the rear of my seat (Skwoosh Big Catch AF). Those rod holders are perfect for vertical storage.

On each side of my kayak, just behind the seat I installed a scotty base which holds my adjustable extender arms and scotty rod holders. They can be rotated to be angled up/forward for bottom fishing and trolling. Mind you, ai don't use my paddle when trolling, so I don't have to worry about them being in the way). 

Behind those, I have two flush mount holders, pointing straight back. Most people tend to angle these outward, but I'm not a fan of that configuration. These are primarily used for storage. I also use these rod holders for the base for my crabbing propstick set up. These required me to drill a big hole for installation. The holder came with a plastic gasket to help maintain the seal, but I also used a bunch of silicone around the opening. 


































Keeping everything mounted behind me keeps the cockpit nice and open. Should I need to get back in, I really wont have things blocking my entry points on either side. 

I use these screws: http://www.austinkayak.com/products/1170/Self-Tapping-Screw-Stainless-Steel.html
I apply a healthy dab of silicone to the threads.


----------



## chest2head&glassy

I agree w/ JAM - less is more. But it depends. Like JAMs outings, I'm tossing 1/8 -3/8 jigs to pups and specs so all I need is a rod rigged w/ the jig and another rod loaded with either a top water or mirrolure. Sometimes my crate doesn't even make it to the yak. If I'm going to new waters or hitting different species, I may have 3-4 rods with me. All rods on these trips are on the crate's rod holders. I have a Trident 13 if that matters.

I tried trolling with 2 rods but it's always a cluster and lines inevitably get tangled when I have a fish on.


----------



## JamesRiverVa

JAM said:


> I find that Less is More Sometimes, very rarely do I go out with more then 2 Rods, now Mind you I'm Hittin the same spots for the same Stuff.. Trout, Pups and Flounder, on the Artificial.. So its a One Rod Fits all type of Deal. Having all them rods all around you will mess with your casting of the rod you are fishing.. So I just like 2 with me... With the Cobia around down here as of late, I have been bringing a Trout rod and My Cobia Rod.. Sometimes Less is More.. JMHO
> 
> JAM


I think there's wisdom in JAM's "less is more" approach. I like to be equipped to take "more" if I want, but when I've really gone out loaded down I sometimes find myself messing more with stuff than actually spending time fishing. Then again, I like to experiment with lures and tactics so if I just have one rod and am not catching fish I am prone to spend lots of time changing lures. I still like to take a couple or three rods with something that targets a different part of the water column on each (say, a jig/gulp on one and a topwater on another and maybe some kind of third option as well), and a landing net. That seems to strike a balance for me, so I can try different lures without having to re-tie, but am not loaded down with five rods in the boat. Each angler has to find his comfort zone/balance point between feeling like he has the gear he might need vs. not being too encumbered. I started out with just one rod, a few jig heads and a bag of gulps. That evolved to my having a ridiculous amount of stuff - not all of which I can fit on the yak at a given time. Now I am trying to scale back down from there and find a happy medium. JAM is definitely correct that multiple rods sticking up all around the boat can make it more challenging to cast and fish with the one in your hand. Not to mention fighting a nice fish caught on a rod from a rear rod holder, when you have rods in two forward rod holders and the fish wants to circle around the front of the boat a few times. 

This is what I do for inshore, OBX sound fishing btw. If I was to get brave and try to go out beyond the breakers and fish parallel to the beach, I would definitely strip it down to the bare minimum and take just one rod and pretty much nothing else except a few lures or rigs+bait that I could keep in the hatch right in front of me.


----------



## fish militia

MetroMan,

Thanks for sharing those pics..

I've been thinking about doing those Scotty flush mounts behind the seat of my next yak and now I know I will be doing it. I've been using those double, adjustable extensions on my front, center holders on all my boats as of late and I love them.

I do know that I can use one of those now to mount a GoPro behind me in the same fashion as I have one in front of me.


----------



## MetroMan

This is my setup for the camera. One the rear sides of the tank well of the Torque lies a little flat area. One each side, I installed a scotty base. From that, I rig my camera mounts (YakAttack mount & scotty extender arm). This allows for neat, different angles.


----------



## fish militia

I like that.

I did something similar on the front on my Ride on the Slide Trax with 2 extender arms, a gear head and the Scotty GoPro Mount.

I am fine tuning my camera angles and then I am going for 2 new Black Editions that I can remote off my iphone.


----------



## rwh

You could always add Slidetrax so that you can add or remove items as needed. You could put them in front and also behind the seat. I made some bases for my Scotty rod holders to be used in the Slidetrax up front. I went with the Scotty flushmouts behind the seat because it allows the flexibility to use the rocket launchers, a ram ball attachment or whatever else fits a Scotty base or I can put the rocket lauchers up front and the holders in the back or just take it all off and go bare bones if needed.


----------



## MetroMan

fish militia said:


> I like that.
> 
> I did something similar on the front on my Ride on the Slide Trax with 2 extender arms, a gear head and the Scotty GoPro Mount.
> 
> I am fine tuning my camera angles and then I am going for 2 new Black Editions that I can remote off my iphone.


Tight...Might have to hook up with you if/when my crew & I come down in August...


----------



## wannabeangler

My rodholders aren't the prettiest to look at, but do a wonderful job! I've got 7 holders in different locations on the back of my WS Ride. I usually take 2 rods and the other holders hold things such as: nets, anchor, light.....and so forth. Some set-ups are quite nice to look at, but mine isn't...lol It does the job I need. BTW- my rodholders are NOT holes drilled into my yak. As a matter of fact, they take up no extra space and leave my entire back area free for toting fish or whatever else I decide to toss in the back.


----------



## Glen T

I usually fish the marsh creeks at Litchfield SC. so two or three rods is all I carry.


----------

